# Image von Dienst laden



## neela (8. Jun 2011)

Hallo 
ich hab momentan folgendes Problem 
wenn ich folgenden code 
	
	
	
	





```
URL mapfile = new URL(
		"http://www.statistik.sachsen.de/geoservice/gfd?SERVICE=WMS&REQUEST=GetMap&VERSION=1.1.1&BBOX=4484080.0,5512610.0,4759780.0,5750700.0&SRS=EPSG:31468&LAYERS=Grenzen_Sachsen_0198&STYLES=default&WIDTH=701&HEIGHT=606&FORMAT=image/png&EXCEPTIONS=application/vnd.ogc.se_inimage&reaspect=false");

			//Image map = (new ImageIcon(mapfile)).getImage();
			Image map = ImageIO.read(mapfile);
			parameter.put("aMap", map);
```

von meinem lokalhost aus abrufe bekomme ich das gewünscht bild angezeigt 
lade ich mein program auf ein server hoch ist mein Bild null.

Könnt ihr mir verraten woran das liegen könnte


----------



## fastjack (15. Jun 2011)

Ist es mit ImageIcon auch null?


----------



## neela (16. Jun 2011)

wenn ich es mit ImageIcon versuche 
wird bereits de PDf in welcher sich das Bild befindet nicht korrekt bzw gar nicht dargestellt


----------

